# Tactical Squad Gaming sucht Mitglieder! (CoD8)



## AhornGorilla (29. Januar 2012)

Bitte köschen, falsches Forum.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

Falsches Forum trifft es ganz gut! 

Siehe Forenregeln:

*4.3 Werbung*

Werbung im allgemeinen ist verboten. Die Betrifft alle Formen von Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs, Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im Forum aktiv werden möchten (z.B. Shopbetreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Vorraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt für 

Kommerzielle Werbung für Produkte, Unternehmen, fremde Webseiten und deren Dienstleistungen, Foren und andere Plattformen.
Werbung für Spiele-Clans bzw. Spiele-Clan-Seiten
Ref-IDs: Wir lassen uns nicht als Plattform für Werbung über Ref-IDs missbrauchen
Werbung für LAN-Partys, insbesondere gewerblicher Organisatoren
Eigenwerbung: Die eigene Homepage o.ä. kann im Profil eingetragen werden. Der Link darf jedoch nicht an jeden Beitrag angehängt werden, wenn er in keinem inhaltlichen Zusammenhang zum Thema des Threads steht.
--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

